# W. G. T. Shedd on Christ’s threatenings concerning eternal punishment



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2022)

Christ could not have warned men so frequently and earnestly as he did against “the fire that never shall be quenched,” and “the worm that dieth not,” had he known that there is no future peril fully corresponding to them. That omniscient Being who made the statements respecting the day of judgment, and the final sentence, that are recorded in Matthew 25:31-46, could neither have believed nor expected that all men without exception will eventually be holy and happy.

To threaten with “everlasting punishment” a class of persons described as “goats upon the left hand” of the Eternal Judge, while knowing at the same time that this class would ultimately have the same holiness and happiness with those described as “sheep upon the right hand” of the judge, would have been both falsehood and folly. The threatening would have been false. ...

For more, see W. G. T. Shedd on Christ’s threatenings concerning eternal punishment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

